# chances of getting into november BMQ



## supertitanfan1 (11 Oct 2009)

hello,

i am going for a second interview on October 26 to reselect trades as my originals filled up while waiting for finger prints. my question is assuming everything goes smoothly and i give my new choices (1. armoured 2. supply tech and 3. undecided yet) what are the chances of me going to November bmq? or will it most likely be filled by then and i will go in new year. 

just a note that my CFAT qualify me for armoured but not sure about supply tech and physical and back check is done already and finger prints came back not wanted for murder in 7 provinces and 36 states, ha, ha, ha. bad joke i know.


----------



## jlepine87 (11 Oct 2009)

I'd say slim to not a chance... I took my CFAT, medical, and interview on September 21st and my BMQ start date is the 23rd of November...  Who knows though, I don't run things lol


----------



## Nauticus (11 Oct 2009)

Not likely.

I imagine they're already contacting November BMQers, and I'm not totally sure if they're starting any in December (due to the break). Probably January or February.


----------



## RobinsonM (12 Oct 2009)

I am also leaving November 23rd


----------



## CFR FCS (12 Oct 2009)

The last BMQ this calendar year starts 30 Nov. There are NO BMQ starts in December. That being said there are more than one course serials open for 23 Nov and there is a possibility of another serial for 30 Nov to open up. The CFRC front desk or the MCC doing your interview should be able to tell you. You can always ask for a short notice cancellation vacancy if you are ready to go ASAP. There are often last minute cancellations, usually some one got hurt, that might pop open. Good Luck.


----------



## ArmoredDuck (12 Oct 2009)

Hi, let me brief you guys on my current situation.
Choice 1: ATIS
choice 2 : cook
Choice 3: NCI OP
Vancouver recruiting centre
I am 20 years old with no credit problems (only student loan), no criminal record, good grades in school. I began my application late August (24th). I completed my CFAT on Sept 16th. Completed my Medical on Sept 21st. The last time I spoke with a recruiter he said that all the documents (medical, backcheck, and reliability) must come back before they book me for an interview. The last time i phoned the recruiting centre, he told me that backcheck was ok. So, I just need some reassurance based on your experience to judge whether or not BMQ could be possible for me before Nov 30. 

PS: I read many posts on here and was wondering why most people got their interview and medical done close to one another? I'm curious because I don't know why they wouldn't interview me while they wait for the documents to come back. Thank you for all your input!


----------



## ufm101 (13 Oct 2009)

hey got my BMQ dates and its Nov 30 and they said it was the last BMQ for this year


----------



## FDO (13 Oct 2009)

Duck

 There are several reasons why you didn't get your interview and medical close together. One may be availability of medics or areer Consellors. The reason we don't interview while waiting for your checks to come back is one of tyhe reasons for doing the interview to discuss any issues that may come up. 

 As for the end of Nov BMQ. It's going to depend on when you get all your processing done. It is possible but not likely. Don't give up hope but don't set your hopes on going in Nov. I know this sounds wishy-washy but it's the way it is. If I told you "yes your going" and then it turns out you don't it will start a whole new tread about Recruiters lying and I'm not willing to go through that again. 

Hang in there anything worth while is worth waiting for!


----------



## Nauticus (13 Oct 2009)

ArmoredDuck said:
			
		

> Hi, let me brief you guys on my current situation.
> Choice 1: ATIS
> choice 2 : cook
> Choice 3: NCI OP
> ...


It's probably just a case of availability.

Remember though, the application process takes a long time because only those who _really_ want it, get it. Just stay the course and soon, you'll be in the CF. But to answer your question, no, you _probably won't_ be in before the end of the year, but don't consider that as a bad thing.


----------



## Alpheus (13 Oct 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> There are several reasons why you didn't get your interview and medical close together. One may be availability of medics or areer Consellors. The reason we don't interview while waiting for your checks to come back is one of tyhe reasons for doing the interview to discuss any issues that may come up.



Are you sure?  It's just that my backcheck was only set off almost 2 months after I did my interview.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2009)

Alpheus said:
			
		

> Are you sure?  It's just that my backcheck was only set off almost 2 months after I did my interview.



It will depend on the CFRC and what SOPs they have in place.  Some will not go through the time consuming task of the BackCheck or Security Checks if a prospect fails or is likely to fail any of the other tests; Medical, Education, Citizenship, etc.  

Time wasted doing checks on people who can not meet the most basic criteria, only further delay the processing of those who have met the standards.


----------

